# how do you test tecumseh cdi coils



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi i have a stevens st75 coil tester it will test any coil apart from the tecumseh cdi type i have tested the coil on the engine and works fine so tryed it on the coil tester but can not get it to work tryed a briggs coil worked fine, tryed a coil off a strimmer ( cdi type ) worked fine so it is not the tester as much as i can tell i have read the instructions whic tell you to reverse the conections on the coil tryed this no luck?

any ideas would be a great help?

here is a picture of the tester


----------

